# packaging salt and sugar for long term storage



## tenntex

I know both salt and sugar are both non-perishable.

So if someone was preparing them for LTS it shouldn't be necessary to pack them in mylar bags with O2 absorbers, etc. Simply preserve them from pests and moisture.

Would you leave them in their original paper or plastic packaging and put them in a sealed bucket? Is there any concern that the original packaging might deteriorate?

Or would you simply empty the packages into a bucket and store it loose (separate buckets of course!)?

Thank you!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Personally, I just keep them in OEM packaging and put them in a bucket with a sealed lid. You get about 25# per bucket.


----------



## md1911

I store my salt and suger in 2 liter plastic soda bottles. I'm not sure if that's the best way or not. Hope you get some good responses though.


----------



## MaryV

I have my salt and sugar in mason jars, not sure if that is the best way or not but the jars were empty and something has to go in them...I dont use oxygen absorbers, I just put the lids on and I am sure they will be fine for a long time like that. in fact I think I heard NOT to use oxygen absorbers with them because it will make them like bricks, hard as rock.


----------



## partdeux

vacuum sealed canning jars


----------



## Davarm

I remove my sugar from the packaging and pour it into 5 gallon buckets lined with "LARGE" 5 gallon sized ziplock bags. The reason I remove it from the original packaging is that more will fit into the bucket. You can get about 40 pounds per bucket.

The salt, I originally packaged it the same way but realized that a. A 5 gallon bucket of salt is unmanageable(weight wise) and b. When it came time to open and use from the bucket, it would likely be open to the moist air for a very long time and may "brick up". I now put the salt in ziplock bags in 2 gallon buckets. 

md1911's method of using 2 liter soda bottles is probably better yet for salt, cheaper and more manageable(not to mention more convenient) than 2 gallon buckets. I would do that except that we dont buy or drink much soda anymore.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Leave mine in the original package an then vac seal em in bags. Keep em in a cool dark place.


----------



## stayingthegame

keep mine in mason jars. that way if they get hard I can add water and make it a solution.


----------



## UncleJoe

ZoomZoom said:


> Personally, I just keep them in OEM packaging and put them in a bucket with a sealed lid. You get about 25# per bucket.


Yep. That's my method too.


----------



## mmszbi

Because we use so much sugar come jam canning time we store our sugar in 5gl buckets in mylar, but thats how we store just about everything, in mylar and buckets. Salt we store in mason jars using the food saver mason jar sealer attachment so we can do much smaller packages. We also do brown sugar the same as salt.


----------



## HozayBuck

*I just did up 9 buckets of Pintos and rice and sugar.. put a chunk of dried ice in the bottom, poured in the goods and set the lid on loose the c02 from the dry ice fills the bucket with heavy gas and next day I hammer the lids on till they seal...

I do have a lot of salt that I need to repackage and I like the 2 ltr bottle idea.. because who would use five gal of salt lol..but even if it gets hard just hit it with a hammer lol..or run the chunks over a cheese grater..I need to restock my black pepper too.. I can get it bulk in about 2 lbs packages and just bucket them.. but I hate to cut off a sealed lid just for one package..maybe quart jars..??... *


----------



## neldarez

I think I've put up about 200 lbs. of sugar so far, I pour it into mylar bags in 5 gal. buckets, I don't put oxygen absorbers in, I just seal up the mylar and the bucket. I've had sugar last 9 yrs. that way........was still wonderful.


----------



## tenntex

Thank you all for your great suggestions!

Bottom line: There isn't any one right way. Just be prepared!


----------

